#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Wollah wollah ik zweer!

## -Kelly-

zweren voor niks!


Naast [ moord, shirk , het onterecht beschuldige van kuise gelovige vrouwen] is het vals zweren een van de grootste zondes die een mens kan plegen.

Ik lees veel en hoor veel dat mensen zeggen, wollah dit, wallah ik maak hem af, wollah ze gaat zien, enzo enzo.Of ze maken van die grapjes met wollah dit wallah dat..

Weet dat het woordje wollah zwaar op je weegschaal valt, je zweert immers op Allah .

Stop met dit!
Het is namelijk een grote zonde als je zweert en liegt of zweert en dan op iets zweert wat je bedoeld heb als een grap.
Zweren doet men "als getuigenis dat Allah je Getuigen is .


En als je iets beloofd aan iemand en je hebt ervoor gezworen kom het ook na, en vraag vergevenis aan Allah voor al die keren dat je hebt gezworen zonder dat je het bijv mischien meende.



stopwoordje
Sommige nemen het woordje (wollah)-(wallah) iets als een standaard stopwoordje, dat is echt ZWAAR fout , stop ermee! 
Want het is een EED dat je aflegt tegenover ALLAH.


Moge Allah ons hiervoor vergeven als we dit zeiden en onze zondes vergeven.

Amin

----------


## Kabbie

Het is idd een soort stopwoord geworden voor vele van ons.  :jammer: 



Ameen!

----------


## Olifantje

Jh ik moe er ook dringend mee beginne stoppen :'(

x

----------


## Haninoo_

ben eraan verslaafdd .. Kzeg het automatisch !  :huil: 
Maar kgaa er extra opletten ! :crazy:

Am??n . ( L )

----------


## rababel

Al7amdullilah heb dat probleem niet.

Heb gemerkt dat ook de denen (misschien ook nederlanders) het woord hier ook gebruiken. A3oedobillah ze weten niet eens wat het betekent en gebruiken het zo vaak! Daar kan ik boos om worden!

----------


## Alica81250

BELTS GOLD, BELT GOLD, MEN'S BELT GOLD, BELTS GOLD FOR MEN.

----------


## BismilAlah

> zweren voor niks!
> 
> 
> Naast [ moord, shirk , het onterecht beschuldige van kuise gelovige vrouwen] is het vals zweren een van de grootste zondes die een mens kan plegen.
> 
> Ik lees veel en hoor veel dat mensen zeggen, wollah dit, wallah ik maak hem af, wollah ze gaat zien, enzo enzo.Of ze maken van die grapjes met wollah dit wallah dat..
> 
> Weet dat het woordje wollah zwaar op je weegschaal valt, je zweert immers op Allah .
> 
> ...


Ik ben blij dat jij er ook zo over denkt. Zo ken ik er genoeg die het zelfs gebruiken in leugens. Echt erg.

----------

